# The right rod?



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is there such a thing as the right rod for Yak fishing (target dependant of course)?

Being in Tassie we are pretty short of a tackle store that understands Yak Fishing and everytime I mention wanting to fish from a Yak both of the local stores keep pushing me towards short 3 foot rods.

To begin with I want to target Trout, Atlantic Salmon, Bream and Flatties. I have a number of fishing rods, including a purpose specced SP unit, a 8-15 kg light boat kit and the usual assorment of Beach and estuary rods, mostly 9 foot or longer. But what do you find works best from a Yak?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my suggestion would be a couple of rods in the 6'6"-7'6" range. normal rods for light estuary work are fine

Around 7 foot is a good compromise. A nice flexible tip with some decent strength in the butt is great.

A 7 foot long rod makes it easy to reach around the front of the yak when fighting a fish, and it's also easy to reach the tip of the rod when trebles get snagged on the tip etc.

Shorter rods (heavy boat rods) won't give you sufficient casting ability and longer (8 foot rods) I find are TOO long.

Anyway, experiment with what feels right. remember more 'experimenting = more time yakkin' 8) :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Blaen,

I agree, pretty much with what Davey G has said. between 6feet and 7'6"or 8 feet is about right. I like a short butt.

Having said that, I also use a 9 foot slow taper - very soft action rod coupled with a 6 inch alvey from time to time using live bait- chasing bream and whiting and it works a treat for me. I guess, it is just a matter of what works for you.

Try some of the gear you are using now and you will quickly work out what you need.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I would agree a rod 6'6 to 7 ft would be good and depending on your rod holder would determine your butt length. I have used 1-3 kilo rod when chasing salmon over here and so far it does the job but a 2-5 kilo rod might be better for larger fish but if you venture off shore a heavier rod would be required if you target something bigger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm with the other boys.......something in the 6"6'-7"+ range I think is ideal.

The length is needed when fighting fish close to the yak, and for casting distance as you do lose some distance from the yak being on your butt.

8)


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advise guys much appreciated


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I recently downsized to a 6' 1-3kg rod for casting sps. Very happy with it. I can cast as far if not further than my 7' rods. Also I've never had a problen with fish going under the yak. They have gone under but its never been a problem getting them to come back.

Rod length is very much a personal preference. Try a few if you can before you buy - borrow some of your mates' rods if you don't have them in different sizes. I think 3' is too short and won't help in fighting a fish. Between 5 and 8' is is mostly personal preference.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

6' 6" to 7'.

Graphite for lighter estuary work, fibreglass for open water.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Blaen, you mention you have a number of rods. Going on what the folk have said in previous posts, I suggest you experiment with what you have and by experience you will find what works for you.

When I started yak fishing, I used my 7.5 foot bream rod and loved it, but also started using some 6 foot rods which I have had for decades and not used as too short and stiff for the bait fishing from shore I usually do. Found out excellent for trolling with yak. Now one in particular is my favourite. Great fun trying things out.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

troppo said:


> Blaen, you mention you have a number of rods. Going on what the folk have said in previous posts, I suggest you experiment with what you have and by experience you will find what works for you.


Thanks Troppo I will do just that. I get my Yak with in a month so I look forward to doing some experimentation.


----------

